# Black plastic glass strip



## Macca_75 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know where to get the plastic strips for the glass for a DIY enclosure.

Cowdry only make white or Brown and Bunnings didn't have anything else.

At this stage I am leaning towards a black enclosure but would like it all to match.

Oh - and I got a few quotes for the Melamine cut to size. Bunnings was the cheapest.

They have 1800 x 595 x 16 sheets in a variety of colors (chipboard I'd guess) - < $22 a sheet. I figure I would only need 3 sheets for the bulk of the enclosure. I can make it into 3 x 1200 (bottom/back/top) and use the offcuts for 2 sides. You can buy thinner 1800mm sheets for the front pieces.

Anyway, back to the original question. Anyway have a supplier for black plastic glass strip?

Cheers again


----------



## ssstevespythons (Aug 30, 2013)

I've read posts that say Bunnings has it but I've never checked.
Not sure where you are but a company called Lincoln Sentry had it a few years ago, not sure now but sure they would.


----------



## Macca_75 (Aug 30, 2013)

ssstevespythons said:


> I've read posts that say Bunnings has it but I've never checked.
> Not sure where you are but a company called Lincoln Sentry had it a few years ago, not sure now but sure they would.



Will check it out - Thanks


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2013)

I think you'll find the pre-cut sheets from Bunnings are non-HMR particleboard, which is very sensitive to moisture. If you spill water in it it will begin to fall apart very quickly, and similarly if you need to mist your animals. The choice is yours of course, but I would always choose HMR particleboard because it outlasts the non-HMR by a factor of years. HMR is characterised by a slightly greenish tinge in the matrix. For HMR you'll probably need to purchase full 1200x2400x16mm sheets, and if you can't cut it yourself, you'll need a cabinetmaker to do it for you.

The best quality particleboard I have found is sold by Nover and other suppliers of kitchen fabrication materials. The Bunnings stuff seems to be of inconsistent quality and has a very thin coating of melamine.

Jamie


----------



## Skitzmixer (Aug 30, 2013)

Allboards, give em the measurements and which sides you want edged. Usually give a pretty good quote. As for the black tracks, no idea! I haven't been able to find them, but I didn't look very hard haha. You could go to Bunnings and head over to the Special Orders Desk and see if they can get it in for you.


----------



## Macca_75 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah - I've got quotes from AllBoards and Plyboards in SE Vic.

AllBoards were about $115 cut and edged. PlyBoard were $120 for the same thing. Both these supply HMR board and as I said about I suspect Bunnings would not be the HMR stuff. Maybe I'll pay the extra $40 and have it last longer.

Thanks again - but before I do black I need to make sure I can find black tracks somewhere.


----------



## smileysnake (Aug 30, 2013)

would it be possible to spray paint the white ones black or not the outside should be fine its just in the track where the paint may rub off worth a try ......


----------



## Virides (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been looking into this but it would be better to request Cowdroy to look at expanding their colour range. I emailed their website feedback email asking if they would look into producing it and their response was:

Thanks for the feedback Scott.

We are always willing to consider colour options. White and Brown have been the traditional colours to suit white cabinets and wood finish cabinets respectively.

To date we have not had a request to stock black (to my knowledge) but I will feed it out to our reps and see what the feedback is from the market.

Regards,
*Craig De'Athe*
*Product Manager*
*COWDROY

_________________________



*So I suggest if you want this, you should contact cowdroy ([email protected]) with your request for this product. It sounds like they are willing to do it as long as there is a market for it. So everyone should email in to vote 1 for Black Plastic Track


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 30, 2013)

No idea, I couldn't find it either, and my enclosure is black also.

I ended up using the white, and I think it actually came up good:


----------



## Macca_75 (Aug 30, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> No idea, I couldn't find it either, and my enclosure is black also.
> 
> I ended up using the white, and I think it actually came up good:



Wow - looks great. I thought height didn't matter but your beardie seems to like to climb...


----------



## RedFox (Aug 30, 2013)

Macca_75 said:


> Wow - looks great. I thought height didn't matter but your beardie seems to like to climb...



Beardie? Looks like a water dragon to me, but then I am quite bad at IDing lizards. 

@ Virides. I think I might sent an email to Cowdroy. Seem like of there is enough interest we could see some black tracks for sale.


----------



## Macca_75 (Aug 30, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Beardie? Looks like a water dragon to me, but then I am quite bad at IDing lizards.
> 
> @ Virides. I think I might sent an email to Cowdroy. Seem like of there is enough interest we could see some black tracks for sale.


I have 0 experience in ID'ing Dragons - so you are one up on me.


----------



## reptinate (Aug 30, 2013)

I was after black plastic tracks a couple months ago. I contacted Reptiles Inc, and they ordered more in. I didn't end up using it though because they said it was going to take awhile before it arrived, and I couldn't wait any longer. They should still have some. It costs more though.

The big sheets of white melamine at Bunnings are HMR and seem fine to me. The smaller sheets aren't HMR though.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 30, 2013)

RedFox is on the money, they're water dragons  

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## champagne (Aug 30, 2013)

Macca_75 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the plastic strips for the glass for a DIY enclosure.
> 
> ...



http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-services-5359/black-5mm-glass-tracks-170690/ maybe send a pm


----------

